# 447 bars....



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I just counted my Christmas GM soap and I have 447 bars! ( I purchased some of the milk from a DGI member from VA)
Lavender -plain
Multi colored and layered three colors
Mint with lavender chunks -two colors
Lilac
OMH creamed on the top (thanks Vicki)
Cranberry Marmalade Two colors and water discounted
Mary Jane HP
Castile
chocolate mint (used coco and did not like it because it did not have a good chocolate smell..of course the triple mint smelled good)
Biscotti---- (all my shreds layered in my mold with plain GM soap mixedthroughout)


I am thrilled. All of the soap is intended for Christmas gifts family and thank yous. We will donate some to a Crisis Pregnancy Center (they use it as rewards to encourage young mothers to complete parenting classes and such) and also a Hispanic ministry at our church. 

You guys have been a tremendous blessing. I know how to make soap because of the wealth of information posted on this site. 

When I get the house cleaned, I will hopefully will find the charger for my camera (probably buried under soap supplies).

I have used one of Vicki's sandalwood bars to use as a measuring guide for all 447 bars and my DH used it to make the mold. 

Now I am trying to find ways to package the soap. We may use organza or muslin bags. I did find some cookie boxes at the dollar store and may put one of each in these.

Thank you so much for all of your help.

What a blessing.

Peggy Sue


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hoe wonderful for you. Great job and they all sound vey nice. Bet everyone will be happy with their gifts.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Good for you! I hope you are going to use the Sandalwood and not just use it for measuring :rofl Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Vicki,
Of the three I purchased from you....Coffee and Cream is just about gone. Love it!
OMH is about half used! love it also...

Guess I will have to breakdown and make a soap cutting template and use the sandelwood. 

Thanks again,
Peggy Sue


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a pict of my shelf with the soap.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

All has GM minus the castile on the upper left shelf.


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW, you have been busy! Looks great!
Question, The one you call biscotti, do you just shave all scraps into the mold, then pour plain soap on top? So you get a big mix of fragrance's?

Thanks Deb


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Beautiful colors! Which is the pale green one? It just calls to me. 

You're probably hooked on soap making from now on, you know.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

pale green is the lavender mint. A goof. wonderfully smooth and smells delightful. Spongy and way to soft to use as a bar. Read about my dilemma here:
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,12226.0.html

I have been using it to shave with and in a soap saver.

Thanks and you are right. My husband asked me to make a "nanner puddin" soap.. :rofl As we were traveling over the break we figured out how to put it together.

The Biscotti was an idea from Vicki. the white does not have any sent minus the mixture of the scraps. My son says this one is the best. I think Vicki sented her white with almond. I did not have almond so I just called it biscotti.

I put a layer of plain soap with GM and aloe dumped the scraps-some more plain- more scraps - more plain- more scraps and finished it off with plain. I put TD in the white.

I am tickled with it and the room it is in smells YUMMY>

Thanks,
PSD


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats a great idea to use all those scraps. I'll try.
Thanks Deb


----------

